# [Risolto]Installazione kde-meta 4.3

## Epicuro

Saluto gli amici del forum.

Tempo fa, in un altro post, avevo ricevuto dei suggerimenti da djinnZ su come passare in futuro da kde 3.5.10 a kde 4.3.

in particolare:

 *Quote:*   

> Guarda che non ti avevo suggerito di passare a kde4 ma a qt4 con supporto alle qt3 così quando finalmente il kde3.5 andrà in pensione non dovrai ricompilare mezzo mondo e potrai togliertelo dai piedi un pezzo alla volta; però la cosa implica alcuni problemi nella risoluzione automatica delle dipendenze (ovvero devi rimuovere manualmente un paio di librerie e poi installarne altre con -1, nulla di esoterico).

 

Adesso sarei intenzionato a passare alla versione 4.3 e lanciando il comando seguente :

#emerge -pv kde-meta:4.3

ottengo la lista completa dei pacchetti e alla fine questo output:

 *Quote:*   

> Total: 311 packages (6 downgrades, 276 new, 28 in new slots, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 631,031 kB
> 
> Portage tree and overlays:
> 
>  [0] /usr/portage
> ...

 

Mi sembra di aver capito che i seguenti pacchetti non possono essere installati simultaneamente pena un conflitto tra le dipendenze.

Nel suggerimento di djiniZ avrei dovuto rimuovere manualmente alcune librerie ed installarle altre con -1.

Confesso di non capire a causa della mia inesperienza.

Quel poco che riesco ad intendere è che potrei utilizzare  il file package.mask per prevenire che venga selezionato uno dei pacchetti in questione ma questo forse potrebbe portare il sistema a diventare instabile.

O dovrei installare quei pacchetti uno alla volta?

Grazie per eventuali suggerimenti.Last edited by Epicuro on Sat Nov 07, 2009 9:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

personalmente quando ho avuto un problema simile (anche con le qt) ho rimosso tutto con emerge -C e poi ho proseguito..e alla fine ho lanciato un aggiornamento per verificare se c'era qualcosa se mi mancava....non so se puo essere una soluzione per te

----------

## riverdragon

Sembra che tu abbia dei conflitti tra due versioni di qt (4.4 e 4.5), fai un po' di pacchetti (giusto nel caso in cui vada male e tu debba tornare indietro, ti risparmi un po' di ricompilazioni) con quickpkg, rimuovi le versioni vecchie di qt e prova ad aggiornare world.

----------

## Epicuro

Intanto vi ringrazio per i rapidi suggerimenti.

Se non ho capito male dovrei provare a rimuovere le seguenti versioni qt:

 *Quote:*   

> 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2'   'x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2'    'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1'  'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2'  'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1'   'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2'   

 

Poi quali pacchetti dovrei fare con quickpkg?

E in caso qualche cosa dovesse andar storto dovrei riemergere i pacchetti salvati con quickpkg vero?

Ciao

----------

## ago

personalmente non consoco il metodo di riverdragon...ma in generale di solito quando si hanno problemi si cerca di tracciare un strada per risolverli....se nel tuo caso quei pacchetti ti danno problemi..una soluzione puo essere toglierli..vedere se  si eliminano i conflitti, emergere ciò che ti serve...e lanciare un aggiornamento completo per verificare che non ti manca nulla di quello che hai tolto precedentemente....semplice  :Wink: 

P.s. alla fine un revdep non guasta mai

----------

## Epicuro

Ho seguito il tuo suggerimento ago88 e cioè ho eliminato i pacchetti  in questione,lanciato emerge --sync quindi   emerge --update --newuse --deep world che mi ha rilasciato il seguente output:

 *Quote:*   

> !! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus]" have been masked.
> 
> !!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:
> 
> - x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.0_beta1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)
> ...

 

Invece lanciando : # emerge -pv kde-meta:4.3

ottengo il seguente output:

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus]" have been masked.
> ...

 

Cosa mi suggerisci?

Ciao e grazie.

----------

## Onip

Secondo me il sync che hai fatto non è andato a buon fine. Io ho appena syncato e qt-gui non è mascherato. Puoi controllare su http://packages.gentoo.org

----------

## Epicuro

Ho appena fatto il --sync e poi # emerge --update --newuse --deep world

Il risultato è il medesimo.

Durante il sync e alla fine non ho ricevuto messaggi che mi indicavano problemi.

Mi ero dimenticato di riferire che per la disperazione ieri avevo lanciato anche un emerge  qt-gui.

Sono in stallo, come potrei verificare che il mio sistema è ok?

Ciao

----------

## table

sicuro di non avere dei pacchetti volutamente masckerati nel package.mask?

verifica il contenuto dei file package.mask, packege.unmask e package.keywords nella directory /etc/portage/

e se possibile posta il loro contenuto relativo

----------

## Epicuro

File Package.keywords

 *Quote:*   

> # Autogenerated by regenerate-files, DO NOT EDIT.
> 
> # You can use this file to keyword/unkeyword the KDE 4.3 release.
> 
> # Edit Documentation/package.keywords/kde-4.3.d/ files instead.
> ...

 

File Package.unmask

 *Quote:*   

> # Autogenerated by regenerate-files, DO NOT EDIT.
> 
> # You can use this file to mask/unmask KDE 4.3 release.
> 
> # Edit Documentation/package.unmask/kde-4.3.d/ files instead.
> ...

 

Il file package.mask non esiste nella mia cartella /etc/portage.

Esistono package.use e le seguenti cartelle: bin; postsync.d; savedconfig.

Poi il package.keywords e il package.unmask non esistevano fino a quando li ho creati seguendo la gentoo guide relativa all'installazione di kde 4.

Ieri prima di rieseguire il --sync li avevo spostati su una cartella temporanea, ma il risultato non è cambiato.

Ciao

----------

## Scen

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> Mi ero dimenticato di riferire che per la disperazione ieri avevo lanciato anche un emerge  qt-gui.

 

Senza l'opzione --oneshot (abbreviato -1)   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

MALE  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Togli subito la voce relativa a qt-gui dal file /var/lib/portage/world (è un file di testo, magari prima per sicurezza fai una copia di sicurezza, per  non rischiare di rovinarlo incautamente).

Inoltre:

Rimuovi le voci relative ai pacchetti di KDE4 da package.unmask: ormai la versione 4.3.1 è stabile sulle principali architetture

Rifai il sync di Portage e poi incollaci l'output COMPLETO di

```

emerge -ptDNuv --with-bdeps y world

```

----------

## Epicuro

Ecco l'output:

 *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 eddie # emerge -ptDNuv --with-bdeps y world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Ho rimosso la voce x11-libs/qt-gui dal file world.

Rimosso le voci relative a kde 4 nel il file package.unmask, praticamente tutte.

Il file package.keywords la avevo spostato in una crtella temporanea.

Ti posto anche il file world:

 *Quote:*   

> app-admin/syslog-ng
> 
> app-cdr/k3b
> 
> app-dicts/ispell-it
> ...

 

Ciao e grazie.

----------

## Scen

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus]" have been masked.
> ...

 

C'è qualcosa di strano, in quanto sembra che il tuo portage tree non sia aggiornato, in quanto la versione 4.5.2 di qt-gui è stabile su x86. Sei sicuro che emerge --sync -v vada a buon fine?

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti posto anche il file world:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

Ti consiglio di rimuovere da subito da codesto file:

kde-base/kdelibs

media-libs/alsa-lib

media-libs/libv4l

media-libs/mesa

media-libs/win32codecs

net-libs/libsoup:2.4

net-libs/xulrunner

sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

x11-libs/cairo

Sono tutte librerie o driver che non devono mai essere installati esplicitamente, in quanto sono sempre dipendenze di altri pacchetti (per esempio x11-drivers/* vengono richiamati tramite la variabile VIDEO_CARDS o INPUT_DEVICES del pacchetto xorg-server)

----------

## Epicuro

Questo la parte finale del comando emerge --sync

 *Quote:*   

> Number of files: 136479
> 
> Number of files transferred: 371
> 
> Total file size: 181857169 bytes
> ...

 

Non ci sono segnalazioni di errori almeno così mi sembra.

Come hai potuto vedere non ho aggiunto l'opzione -v al comando emerge --sync.

Forse era meglio?

Comunque ho rimosso,come hai detto tu, le voci dal file world.

Adesso dovrei rieffettuare un sync nuovamente?

Non è che il server mi sbatta fuori per aver effettuato troppi sync in pochi giorni?

Così ho capito dal manuale gentoo.

Ciao

----------

## noice

l'opzione -v di emerge e' il verbose, in pratica ti mostra piu' informazioni in output. Non hai bisogno di syncare nuovamente, al massimo puoi dare un

```
emerge --depclean -p
```

per vedere se ci sono pacchetti da rimuovere (per rimuoverli poi ti basta lanciare lo stesso comando senza l'opzione "-p")

per il resto, da come ho capito tu vorresti installare l'ultima  versione di kde4 stabile, giusto? se e' cosi non ti servono le voci relative a kde nel file package.keywords

----------

## Epicuro

Questo l'output:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --depclean -p
> 
>  * Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is
> 
>  * recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from
> ...

 

Si vorrei kde 4 ma come vedi non riesco nemmeno ad aggiornare il sistema.

Il file package.keywords l'ho spostato da /etc/portage ad una cartella temporanea nella mia home.

Devo aver combinato qualche pasticcio in passato.

Ciao

----------

## Scen

Se non l'hai già fatto, installa eix:

```

# emerge eix

```

seguito da un

```

# eix-update

```

Poi incollaci l'output di

```

eix -n qt-gui

```

tanto per capire la situazione di sto pacchetto.

Inoltre incollaci l'attuale output di

```

ls -lR /etc/portage/

```

nonchè, per scrupolo, di

```

emerge --info

```

----------

## Epicuro

 *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 eddie # eix -n qt-gui
> 
> [U] x11-libs/qt-gui
> 
>      Available versions:  (4)  4.4.2-r1[1] 4.4.2-r3 ~4.4.2-r3[1] 4.5.1 ~4.5.1[1] ~4.5.1-r1 ~4.5.1-r1[1] ~4.5.1-r2 ~4.5.1-r2[1] ~4.5.1-r3[2] ~4.5.2-r1 ~4.5.2-r1[1] 4.5.2-r2 ~4.5.2-r2[1] 4.5.3-r1 ~4.5.3-r1[1] ~4.5.3-r2 [M]~4.6.0_beta1
> ...

 

Poi

 *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 eddie # ls -lR /etc/portage/
> 
> /etc/portage/:
> 
> totale 20
> ...

 

Infine

 *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 ~ # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r61 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Grazie per la pazienza che mi concedi.

Ciao

----------

## noice

 *Quote:*   

> gcc-4.1.2

   :Shocked: 

puoi postare l'output di

```
gcc-config -l
```

e

```
eix -I -c qt
```

?

----------

## Epicuro

 *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 ~ # gcc-config -l
> 
>  [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *
> 
>  [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2
> ...

 

Poi 

 *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 ~ # eix -I -c qt
> 
> [I] dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old (0.70@27/08/2009): D-BUS Qt3 bindings compatible with old application API and new dbus
> 
> [I] x11-libs/qt (3.3.8b-r1(3)@27/08/2009): The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework.
> ...

 

Ciao

----------

## Scen

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [U] x11-libs/qt-gui
> 
>      Available versions:  (4)  4.4.2-r1[1] 4.4.2-r3 ~4.4.2-r3[1] 4.5.1 ~4.5.1[1] ~4.5.1-r1 ~4.5.1-r1[1] ~4.5.1-r2 ~4.5.1-r2[1] ~4.5.1-r3[2] ~4.5.2-r1 ~4.5.2-r1[1] 4.5.2-r2 ~4.5.2-r2[1] 4.5.3-r1 ~4.5.3-r1[1] ~4.5.3-r2 [M]~4.6.0_beta1
> ...

 

TEEK!

Rimuovi all'istante l'overlay gentoo-taiwan e non pensarci più.

Ma.... non è che stai usando Sabayon Linux?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## noice

ti direi anche di usare le gcc 4.3.2

----------

## Epicuro

Rimosso l'overlay gentoo-taiwan.

Per quanto riguarda la tua domanda su Sabayon linux posso dirti che è presente, come directory, nell'overlay.

Digitando: 

 *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 layman # uname -r
> 
> 2.6.30-gentoo-r61
> 
> 

 

Quindi non starei utilizzando Sabayon.

Ciao

----------

## Scen

Per sicurezza rimuovi anche questo overlay sabayon, in quanto non so cosa contiene, e quasi sicuramente potrebbe crearti problemi durante l'aggiornamento del sistema.

Fatto questo, secondo me, l'aggiornamento del sistema e l'installazione di KDE4 dovrebbe proseguire senza problemi.

----------

## Epicuro

Questa è l'attuale situazione:

la parte finale del comando emerge  --sync -v

 *Quote:*   

> Number of files: 136993
> 
> Number of files transferred: 2368
> 
> Total file size: 182765363 bytes
> ...

 

Questo l'output dell'aggiornamento:

 *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 eddie # emerge -ptDNuv --with-bdeps y world
> 
> !!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/usr/local/portage/layman/gentoo-taiwan'
> 
> !!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/usr/local/portage/layman/sabayon'
> ...

 

Ho rimosso le directory che mi hai suggerito con un rm -r.

Ho paura che dovrò chiedere ancora il tuo aiuto.

Ciao

----------

## Scen

Ho visto adesso che il tuo emerge --info sputa fuori un

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/python /usr/local/portage/layman/multimedia /usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/vdr-xine /usr/local/portage/layman/gentoo-china /usr/local/portage/layman/gentoo-quebec /usr/local/portage/layman/gentoo-taiwan /usr/local/portage/layman/gentoo-arm /usr/local/portage/layman/sabayon /usr/local/portage/layman/zen-sources /usr/local/portage/layman/mozilla /usr/local/portage/layman/voip /usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage/layman/kde-testing" 

```

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Masochismo estremo?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Commenta o rimuovi la variabile PORTDIR_OVERLAY in /etc/make.conf, oppure se stai usando layman commenta o togli la riga

```

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

```

Con tutti quegli overlay, sfido chiunque ad avere un sistema pulito   :Shocked: 

In parole povere: rimuovi temporaneamente tutti gli overlay, che rompo solamente le scatole in questo momento  :Cool: 

----------

## Epicuro

Ho fatto tutto ciò che mi hai detto poi emerge --sync -v quindi emerge  -ptDNuv-with --bdeps y world ma l'output prima mi chiede di settare +gnome come flag use ( ed io l'ho fatto) successivamente ripetendo il comando di aggiornamento del sistema mi fa rilevare i seguenti blocchi:

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks b     ]     <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.
> 
> 3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt
> 
> -core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/
> ...

 

Sono sempre quei maledetti qt....

Ciao

----------

## Epicuro

Siccome ho installato in modo maldestro le qt-gui e cioè senza l'opzione  --oneshot non è che rimuovendo con emerge --unmerge le qt installate (Installed versions: 4.4.2-r1(4)[1](21:05:13 31/10/2009)(accessibility cups dbus mng qt3support tiff -debug -glib -input_devices_wacom -nas -nis -pch -xinerama) potrei risolvere il mio problema e finalmente aggiornare il sistema?

Ciao

----------

## bandreabis

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> Siccome ho installato in modo maldestro le qt-gui e cioè senza l'opzione  --oneshot non è che rimuovendo con emerge --unmerge le qt installate (Installed versions: 4.4.2-r1(4)[1](21:05:13 31/10/2009)(accessibility cups dbus mng qt3support tiff -debug -glib -input_devices_wacom -nas -nis -pch -xinerama) potrei risolvere il mio problema e finalmente aggiornare il sistema?
> 
> Ciao

 

In tal caso basterebbe modificare 

```
/var/lib/portage/world
```

 e cancellare la riga 

```
x11-libs/qt-gui
```

----------

## Epicuro

L'avevo fatto in precedenza su suggerimento di Scen. Evidentemente sono troppo newbie se ho posto tale domanda.Comunque i blocchi non spariscono e a questo punto posso solo sperare nel vostro aiuto per risolvere.

Ciao

----------

## Scen

Uhm... proviamo con le maniere forti:

Vediamo che versione hai installato dei vari pacchetti qt* (incollaci l'output del seguente comando):

```

eix -Ic -C x11-libs qt

```

Se te la senti, procedi così:

Fatti una copia di sicurezza di tali pacchetti:

```

eix -Inc --only-names -C x11-libs qt | xargs quickpkg --include-config=y

```

Salvati l'elenco dei pacchetti qt, in modo da poterli installare manualmente dopo:

```

eix -Inc --only-names -C x11-libs qt > pacchetti_qt.txt

```

RIMUOVI questi pacchetti bloccanti:

```

eix -Inc --only-names -C x11-libs qt | xargs emerge -aC

```

Infine prova ad installare manualmente le versioni attuali di tali pacchetti:

```

cat pacchetti_qt.txt | xargs emerge --oneshot --ask

```

Spero ti possa risolvere il problema (purtroppo ho la sensazione che tu abbia un bel po' di casino nel tuo sistema, molto probabilmente a causa del precedente utilizzo di tutti quegli orverlay  :Confused:  )

----------

## Epicuro

 *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 eddie # eix -Ic -C x11-libs qt
> 
> [I] x11-libs/qt (3.3.8b-r1(3)@27/08/2009): The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework.
> 
> [U] x11-libs/qt-core (4.4.2-r2(4)@31/10/2009 -> 4.5.3-r2(4)): The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework
> ...

 

Ti ringrazio, ci proverò e ti farò sapere.

Ciao

----------

## Scen

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Hall9000 eddie # eix -Ic -C x11-libs qt
> 
> ...

 

Spè spè spè, momento momento monento! (come direbbe Peter Griffin  :Razz:  )

Vedo che hai installato anche la versione 3* di qt, per cui meglio evitare di rimuoverle!

Modifica il comando per la rimozione

```

eix -Inc --only-names -C x11-libs qt | xargs emerge -aC

```

in

```

eix -Inc --only-names -C x11-libs qt- | xargs emerge -aC 

```

(c'è il segno "meno" dopo "qt")

----------

## Epicuro

 *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 eddie # eix -Inc --only-names -C x11-libs qt- | xargs emerge -aC
> 
> !!! "--ask" should only be used in a terminal. Exiting.
> 
> 

 

Forse mi sta dicendo che devo abbandonare il server grafico?

Ciao

----------

## noice

si devi uscire da X

----------

## Scen

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Hall9000 eddie # eix -Inc --only-names -C x11-libs qt- | xargs emerge -aC
> 
> !!! "--ask" should only be used in a terminal. Exiting.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Pork.. >_< Pardon   :Razz: 

Toglie la a:

```

eix -Inc --only-names -C x11-libs qt- | xargs emerge -C

```

N.B. Non ti chiederà conferma della rimozione (ma tanto DEVI rimuoverli in qualche modo  :Smile:  )

----------

## Epicuro

 *Quote:*   

> cat pacchetti_qt.txt | xargs emerge --oneshot --ask 

 

Anche qui devo togliere --ask?

Te lo chiedo perchè mi ha già respinto la richiesta come prima.

Ciao

----------

## Scen

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   cat pacchetti_qt.txt | xargs emerge --oneshot --ask  
> 
> Anche qui devo togliere --ask?
> 
> 

 

Sì, certo! Chiedo venia, mi ero dimenticato di questa restrizione  :Confused: 

----------

## Epicuro

Sto reinstallando i pacchetti.

Al termine effettuerò un emerge  --sync e poi, che Dio me la mandi buona, emerge -ptDNuv --with-bdeps y world .

Ti farò sapere.

Ciao e ancora grazie

----------

## Epicuro

Alla fine dopo aver eseguito gli ultimi  comandi suggeriti da Scen sono riuscito ad aggiornare tutto il sistema senza intoppi. L'unica nota negativa è stata la mancata installazione del pacchetto dev-pyton/setuptools.

Adesso sto procedendo anche all'installazione di kde 4.3 meta.

Se sono riuscito ad ottenere questo risultato lo devo a voi ragazzi e in paticolare a Scen.

Vi ringrazio.

Ciao

----------

